
App That Saves Gas By Avoiding Red Lights - MichaelApproved
http://skimthat.com/article/2939/app-that-saves-gas-by-avoiding-red-lights
======
jwilberding
I have actually seen some cities where they post what speed you should drive
at to optimally get green lights.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Now that cars are getting more hi-tech, it'd be a great thing to add to the
dashboard.

"You're going Xmph but you should be going Ymph to save gas."

~~~
nmridul
I have seen this in a rental car sometime before. But its displayed in a
different way. It shows how many miles you get per gallon when you drive at
the current acceleration. Just a number that changes when you press or release
the accelerator.

